# Depressing



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all, I read this thread but don't post often    but feel the need atm as I am slowly getting very down about TTC #2.  I think it's because they say that the first year after child birth is your best chance and that your fertility declines after 35 - two things which have passed me in the last month....      How long do you have to be trying for no.2 before getting a referral again?  I have been back on the met for just over six months but think I need to get a referral for clomid or IUI as was due to be the case last time...  Do they even offer you IUI the second time around or will we have to self fund?  I have moved since last time and have no idea of the procedure really as we were lucky enough to get our BFP naturally just as the referral was being done.

Sorry if my post is all a bit mixed up but I guess I am just thinking out loud with loads of questions that keep going around my head    (along with other silly things like how do you go to a fertility clinic re. no.2 when you don't have a babysitter etc - it's not very sensitive to take a small child along is it really...?!!)

I keep telling myself to give it until May when it will have been a year of trying and it will give DH and I time to get a bit fitter and try to lose some weight but I am not sure I can wait that long as I am impatient and scared of time ticking on.....  Or am I just being stupid....?  

Sorry, just felt the need to sound off somewhere....

Fluffs xxx


----------



## JackieMR (Oct 2, 2006)

Just a comment re taking your child along to a fertility clinic when you're trying for no.2.  We took ours because we didn't have a choice (we didn't live close to relatives at the time and weren't using childcare as me and my dh were both working part-time).  There were other babies there occasionally.  I hope it wasn't insensitive.  The clinic we used when we moved back north(Gateshead QE which was absolutely brilliant) was based in a maternity unit which I didn't mind but I'm sure some people don't like.
Jackie


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry you've been feeling so down.    

We've decided to take the plunge and have natural FET as I am just so broody.  I rang my clinic yesterday (I don't know if my case is different to yours as I had private IVF) and didn't need to be referred again, they simply asked me to make a planning appt.    They were thrilled to hear from me, and insisted I bring Ethan along with me so they can have cuddles and to give other couples hope - I'm still a little unsure as I know seeing a baby would have upset me greatly if I was ttc#1.    But, they insisted so I will take him this time.    I too don't have family nearby and no babysitters so it is a must really. 

Marie xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh *Fluffs*, big hugs to you.  

Have you been back to your GP for a chat? Did you have clomid before? When I saw my doctor to get metformin again after J I asked her about being referred back to the clinic. She told me she would prescribe me clomid first even though I've never taken it before (I bypassed it and went straight to injectibles). As you know we got very lucky so it wasn't needed. I have since moved so changed doctors so not sure if it'll be the same now, but I am planning to go and have a chat with my GP as we've been ttc no. 3 for very nearly a year now but nothing.

The other thing is when I was having tx before J I was told they would help me have two children but then I was on my own, but I'm sure that will vary from area to area and also what tx you need.

Go visit your GP, at least he/she will be able to answer some of your questions and even refer you for some bloods to check ovulation, thyroid etc.

Good luck,

Chux xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Chux    My GP did iron, thyroid and prolactin blood tests when I saw him re the met review in November (were all fine although iron was low side of normal).  He has put me on repeat prescription for met for another six months.  I know around here they usually do two free IVF's so I can't see why they shouldn't help with clomid or something when TTC #2....    I also know that the consultant at the local hospital seems to give everyone 3 months clomid as standard before making his next move... Maybe I should just bite the bullet and see the GP again so at least it feels like I am doing something....

Chux, good luck hun    

Marie, good luck too for your FET  

Jackie, thanks for that...  I would feel a bit strange taking a child along to an infertilty appointment but couldn't really leave him with family without explaining where I was off too as I generally take him everywhere.  I think DH needs to come with me as we have MF issues too so it concerns him!    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Fluffs said:


> Maybe I should just bite the bullet and see the GP again so at least it feels like I am doing something....


Well that makes two of us but I keep finding excuses not to go, daft really!!

Fingers crossed for you,

Chux xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Just to let you know i was at the hospital last week for my 12 week check ( I still have spotting so its an extra control ) 
and brought this up. They will refer people on for TTC no 2 a year after birth provided everything looks normal. 
In 3 weeks Im going back for the results of a swab they did to check the spotting was just spotting and nothing else- where she will give me more info. Im assuming Ill have to repeat bloods- get back on the met etc if we want to do it via the public system in Holland ( where we live now )
In the UK we had private ICSI at the LWC Harley street & they said theyd get the ball rolling within 3 months of a normal vaginal delivery or 6months-12 months for a c section depending on case by case etc. 

wish you luck x


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Fluffs,

I feel the same too. We have been TTC aswell as I heard about the improved chances in the first year and I am over 35 and nothing. I Would chat to your GP too and at least that will help clear your head and help you feel more in control. 
I spoke to mine and am waiting now for an appointment at the hospital its hard but at least I feel things are moving a little.
I am unsure if I would take T guess its a personal choice and depends on childcare.

Good luck on and your not alone. Hang on in there.   

Love the action photo   

Jacks x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Right *Fluffs*.............you convinced me I need to get on and make an appointment so I have, now I expect you to do the same!

Chux xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

It's not easy is it.  

I tried naturally for 2 months and then went back to my gp who given my previous problems gave me met straight away and referred me immediately. When I see cons am hoping for Clomid.  I think it's worth seeing your GP as after I'd seen mine I certainly felt like I had taken steps to achieve no 2.  

Good luck with whatever you decide and sending lots of   to everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Chux well done you!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

OK Chux, will do it on Monday


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Fluffs

Sorry but I don't know how I missed your thread when I was posting mine.   Looks like we're both feeling very similar at the mo. So glad you're going to make your appt on Monday.

All the best hun. DH has promised me I'll be pregnant again this year, and I so hope you'll be joining me!   

Love Jo xx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

oh Fluffs    

As you know Im desperate for no 2 as well, and guess what, am 37 this year so    not looking forward to it at all....so you are just a baby! 

We moved from different counties as well like you and so saw a different PCT before....After L was born we started TTC in Sept last year, I went to see new GP straight away (who was wonderful) and she referred me straight away to NHS fertility clinic whom I saw in Dec.....the fert nurse told me the next cons appt is in May 2009    so she would rather do my bloods then give me clomid....reason for me telling you this, dont worry about who does what or anything...do what you want and dont feel you have to wait a year before you can see someone..go when u want to...if this is getting you down it wont help ttc...sadly fertility nurse also told me that you are not allowed free IVF if you already have once child. ..not sure it thats same everywhere though!  

I found the best thing for TTC no 2 is to keep following your dream on no2.....like chux said, gp appt which you are doing monday so well done!  PM me if you need to talk about this more. ...I speak to quite a few friends at home about this as I find it helps keep me sane!  

Amee
xxx


----------

